

Ask HN: Web designers: do you consider Adobe CS5 necessary? - katieben

I'm a web dev/designer, currently using Photoshop CS3. I don't know CS5, so not sure what I'm missing - would upgrading to CS5 noticeably improve my work or workflow (assuming I learn how to use it)?<p>Do the top web designers consider CS5 necessary? If you mock up sites in CSS instead of Photoshop, do you use CS5 for other important things, or are other programs (or older versions of Photoshop) just as good?
======
jamesteow
People on HN/Reddit are pretty biased when it comes to CSS knowledge almost to
the point where I really wonder if they've ever worked at a place outside of a
startup or a tiny company. If you work at an creative digital agency, chances
are the division of labour will mean you won't ever have to touch a line of
code. It just makes more sense to divvy up the responsibilities. Plus, during
client presentations, most of the designs are mocked up as flats instead of
live code.

I'm currently using CS5, but it's largely because of some of the small
addition features with smart objects, workflow, and layer styles that annoyed
me with CS3. It's one of those things where you have to work with a program
for a long time before you notice these small upgrades that really help the
day-to-day. I think you're fine with CS3.

The idea that GIMP is more than useful is... debatable. I would say that every
notable designer I know in NYC/SF uses Photoshop. Like it or not, it is the
industry standard. And while I do sometimes have a love-hate relationship with
the program (specifically because I want more stability instead of new
features), GIMP is still far behind with regards to it's intuitiveness and
penetration.

Now that I've migrated to a startup, I use Photoshop for quick initial
concepts before coding scss. Photoshop is pretty solid for making elements or
re-using templated elements made from other designers and photo-editing.

~~~
katieben
Thanks so much for your input. I'm glad to hear that it's the industry
standard. I think I'd rather swallow a high price point (either now or
eventually) and learn the right way to do things, than there not be an
industry standard.

I'll probably always be coding anyway since I work as a freelancer - I like
coding anyway. I just want to learn best practices and do things the right
way. I've at least learned by now that it's worth it to stop cutting corners.
(:

I have to admit part of the reason I want CS5 is for the ability to edit RAW
images (amateur photography), so I things like content-aware fill and better
selection tools are looking pretty sweet... not sure if that's enough to
convince me or not.

Speaking of scss - are you on a Mac? I'm thrilled with CSSedit as part of my
workflow - I'd seriously miss the live view. But, it appears to not be
compatible with scss..

------
adyus
I'd say for a web designer's needs, GIMP should certainly prove more than
useful. These days, a designer should know how to mock up sites using CSS3,
like you mentioned.

Another advantage of using live mockups is that you suddenly become an
animation designer (if any is used on the site). When done well, this could be
a very useful skill to have in terms of UX.

~~~
katieben
Cool, okay - can you explain what you mean by animation designer (maybe with a
link)?

~~~
adyus
I don't have a link, but I'm referring to a designer who also has a sense for
discreet but pleasing transition animations. I'm talking about the people who
designed the G+ circles animations. To me, that's separate from designing or
mocking up a site in Photoshop, as there's no easy way to represent such
animations.

------
whiterabbit
Photoshop is necessary, but in my experience CS3 is usually adequate. CS5 only
becomes necessary due to lock-in.

I use GIMP whenever possible. That's maybe 50%. The UI is maddening, but this
is a big step in the right direction:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2890397>

~~~
katieben
Hmm, what do you mean by lock-in?

I've tried GIMP, but the maddening UI you mentioned just isn't worth the
frustration to me..

~~~
whiterabbit
It's not possible to read a CS5 PSD with CS3. If you don't follow Adobe's
upgrade path you're out of business (which means a great opportunity for
GIMP).

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vendor_lock-in>

